# Setting up cross ties



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They should attach to a solid post at least 6 inches above the withers. Every barn I have been in though sets them between 6 and 8 feet as you never know what size horse will be boarding. Which ever height you choose they should meet in the middle. Most I've used can cross just past attachment.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

On a 10' aisle, halve the distance is 5' minimum and yes, a bit of room so random sized horses can utilize them is needed.
A extra 6" length added is enough "wiggle room" given, possibly as much as a extra 12" needed..
What though will make a difference in the exact length is how high the tie starts from...height takes space.
So mark the post/wall what height you want then from there you stretch a non-stretching string at a angle to say Pony's height if he is your smallest and add 6" more so Pony would be allowed to stand at a comfortable head level for him as you did his feet...the ability of the horse to raise and lower their head when balancing on 3 keeps their weight off your back.
They make adjustable cross-ties like you have trailer ties...
Again, _*never*_ use elastic ties as they stretch then pop and someone/something is sustaining a nasty whack and devastating injury possibly...
🐴...


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Again, _*never*_ use elastic ties as they stretch then pop and someone/something is sustaining a nasty whack and devastating injury possibly...


I came here to say this - I forget which professional event rider had them in his barn, but one of his horses lost an eye to an elastic tie breaking from the wall.

It's also important to include a breaking point someplace especially using nylon ties - they don't break, and a horse freaking out in cross ties on concrete is one of my nightmares. It is suggested that barn twine should be attached to the horse, as close as possible, so when it breaks the horse isn't swinging a nylon tie around with metal hardware attached. 

I opt to use one of the tie rings over cross ties on my mare, just because she has been tying for less than 2 years, and when she freaks out, _she freaks out. _I'd rather have a loose horse than a hurt, or dead horse.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ClearDonkey said:


> It's also important to include a breaking point someplace especially using nylon ties - they don't break, and a horse freaking out in cross ties on concrete is one of my nightmares. It is suggested that barn twine should be attached to the horse, as close as possible, so when it breaks the horse isn't swinging a nylon tie around with metal hardware attached.
> 
> I opt to use one of the tie rings over cross ties on my mare, just because she has been tying for less than 2 years, and when she freaks out, _she freaks out. _I'd rather have a loose horse than a hurt, or dead horse.


Do you mean like the blokker tie ring thing? I like the idea of having a break point, but (1) I'm not sure I'd want to untie and re-tie baling twine every time and (2) a lot of people recommend using baling twine for when you want something that will break under pressure, but it's thick nylon twine. Will it really break?

Neither Pony nor Moonshine mind being cross-tied. Pony does what you really want a horse to do -- realizes he's tied and then just sighs and half dozes off because he's got nothing better to do. I haven't tried Teddy yet. He doesn't like being tied at all, really. He's the only one I'd really worry about.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Do you mean like the blokker tie ring thing? I like the idea of having a break point, but (1) I'm not sure I'd want to untie and re-tie baling twine every time and (2) a lot of people recommend using baling twine for when you want something that will break under pressure, but it's thick nylon twine. Will it really break?
> 
> Neither Pony nor Moonshine mind being cross-tied. Pony does what you really want a horse to do -- realizes he's tied and then just sighs and half dozes off because he's got nothing better to do. I haven't tried Teddy yet. He doesn't like being tied at all, really. He's the only one I'd really worry about.


Yes! I love blocker tie rings.

Alternatively to twine, I'm sure you could find something else - maybe those leather loops that hold the fenders of a western saddle snuggly around the stirrups? Leather curb straps?

The most perfect horse can one day have a huge explosion of a spook - you never know what will happen - I just try my best to mitigate the damage of the _what-ifs._ Freak accidents do happen, and I prefer that my horse(s) don't throw themselves forward and backwards in crossties, while scrambling on a concrete floor, in the case of a freak accident. I have a short story etched into my brain from one of those "Chicken Soup for the Horse Lover's Soul" books about a steady-eddy horse that spooked while riding down a paved road...spooked, did the splits with his hind legs, broke his pelvis, and had to be put to sleep.

Horses + Concrete will always scare me...add in if that concrete is wet or iced...one of my least favorite combo's.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ClearDonkey said:


> Horses + Concrete will always scare me...add in if that concrete is wet or iced...one of my least favorite combo's.


Me, too. Luckily the aisle here is just hard-backed sand or roadfill or something. When we get to our new place, I feel like I'm going to be going nuts with heavy rubber mats for the aisles, since that whole barn is concrete.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I was referring to cross-ties like these...








A panic snap that will release under stresses applied.
A bolt snap that attaches to the halter, the panic snap attaches to the wall both in the barn or on your trailer will allow you to catch a loose horse by what then will become a section of lead shank.
Of course there is going to be a "pop" release if a horse pulls hard enough against it to release, but release it will and sorry but blocker sound wonderful but for having to tie to the blocker each time is far more a pest and no they don't always release as they make claims of when a terrified horse suddenly lurches against and that rope/strap suddenly goes tight caught feeding through, around that little pin...
My experience at horse shows, trailer-side and in barns where a animal did a sudden pull-back the panic snap released and immediately dropped toward the ground and stayed there not bouncing through the air a unweighted rope/shank would.
Sorry, but a loose horse often does not run to you with their head low so you can grab at their halter...my experience is they run past you, head high, tail flagged and flying...your chance of catching is at that rope/shank being in reach as you lunge for it.
Even in the barn area, once loose they can be different animals and personality.

Cross-ties do come in different length abilities made...the above one adjust between 5' - 9' long.
_


https://www.statelinetack.com/item/4-h-nylon-cross-ties-with-panic-snap/E071001/


_
I've used ties ranging from materials of rope, what felt like dog chain links for a tie-out, nylon and my favorite was heavy duty yacht rope as it stayed soft, did not catch my hair as I ducked underneath them, dried after a anxious horse chewed and sucked on them and were easy to weave that panic clip to one end and a bolt end-snap the other.
We used these in a barn situation where the horses were between 15.2 - 17.3 hands, nothing smaller so ties originated high on the wall.
We used what technically is called a hitching plate with ring from the same site as where the ties are shown from.
_


https://www.statelinetack.com/item/hitching-plate-with-ring/SDN40/


_In stable hardware section they can be found along with other choices of cross-ties and all kinds of snaps...a good reference of what is currently on the market for sale.









I'm sorry, but using this {below}...that is the blocker ring _ https://www.statelinetack.com/item/blocker-tie-ring-ii/E010196/_








No... to me using this can teach your horse if they pull back they get rewarded by having a "release" of pressure.
There *is* a happy medium to achieve, but I worked and took care of horses who were confirmed pullers and giving them "a pressure release" did not help but made it worse for that undesirable trait to multiply.

No horse when cross-tied should ever be left alone...even the best animal may pull back when startled and a calm voice heard can stop and reassure the startled animal.
More importantly, a horse must be taught to solid tie to use cross-ties safest...
I don't think_ {with the exception of using elastic straps}_ that any way that works for you is wrong...we each use what works for us.
Do some asking around, get comments from responses here and look closely at pictures inside barns, trailers and see what others use...then make some decisions and try...you can always make a different choice if you not like the results.

Oh...when you get to your new place...those concrete aisles...
If they are smooth finished hire a contractor to etch them or take the slick finish off and roughen it so traction under all weather conditions occurs. 
There is no reason to fear concrete if used with a mind to safety for all.
Enough from me...do your research and read the comments you get here... then apply what is safest and works for your animals and situation.
_Remain safe at all times. _
🐴...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't cross tie my horses but i use a blocker tie ring. Hasn't taught my horse to pull back. Instead it's taught him not to pull back. 

It's taught him don't need to panic because it will give slack so relaxes and he steps forward. I literally spent months teaching this horse not to panic and pull back. If done right it doesn't teach them to pull back. I'd use the blocker tie rings for cross ties.

My gelding was a hard core pull back break anything and everything tied too. He pulled down stall fronts, broke many lead ropes and halters. 

The blocker tie ring has been literally a God send. I can tie him up and know he won't pull down the barn wall. You can adjust how much tension is needed for rope to pull through, on the blocker tie rings. 

For cement isles you could also put down rubber mats where you'll be tying horses up. 

The quick release snaps sometimes fail to release. Seen it happen and not pretty horse fell down an was hung by it's halter. Lucky for horse someone had a good sharp knife to cut the tie. I always have a sharp pocket knife on me, when doing anything with my horses.


----------

